# Somethin' Just a Bit Different



## mikey (Mar 16, 2009)

*While looking around smf for a sauce, I came across SoFlaQuers' finishing sauce for pulled pork. I made up a batch, and no offense, but vinegar just isn't my cup of tea. So I modified it a bit to suit my taste buds and here's what I ended up with.*

*1 cup of Heinz Tomato Ketchup*
*3 tablespoons Brown Sugar*
*1 tablespoon Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning*
*1 teaspoon Coarse Ground Black Pepper *
*1 tablespoon Red Pepper Flakes (a quick pass thru a grinder)*
*1 teaspoon Granulated Garlic*
*1 teaspoon Granulated Onion*
*1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire Sauce*



*I mixed all the ingredients & got it to the consistency that I felt was*
*best with Apple Juice. There's plenty of distilled vinegar in the Heinz Ketchup. I know that everyones taste buds are different, so feel free to tweak as needed. Thanks for reading.*

*On Edit: Did a bit more tweaking on this, and added a few ingredients*


----------



## ronp (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me, Mikey I'll have to to try it.

Thanks man.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Mikey, I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 16, 2009)

You guys from Burnt Scrotem are all alike, not into the vinegar thing. Honestly, if your taste buds say tweak, than tweak it is. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bbq ron (Mar 16, 2009)

always up to try new things so i will give it a try


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. I'm making it today.


----------



## grothe (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Mikey!
Didn't like the vinegar that strong myself.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Mikey,Going up stairs to make up a batch.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks good Mikey thanks for sharing!!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 17, 2009)

I made some of this yesterday after running to the store to buy the apple juice.  My kids drank what we had without telling me that they had polished it off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyhow, everyone really liked it and I will be using it from now on.  They weren't fans of the vineagar finishing sauce. 

Thanks again for sharing this Mikey.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 17, 2009)

I am not a fan of the vinegar thing either. Sounds like something that I need to try!


----------

